What's the lowest cost in $$$/year for EV SSL certs? - walrus01
======
nnrocks
EV SSL for $79/year. at [https://www.cheapsslshop.com/ev-ssl-
certificates](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/ev-ssl-certificates)

------
i0nutzb
I guess that's globessl, for $50/year.

